# Illusione Lancero



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

wow, what a nice cigar. Dion, big props to you and this cigar. Truly an outstanding smoke!!

BTW, my poll was 100% in posting my meat, so here is what I had before smoking the Ilusione Lancero...had some nice Kbobs!!!

Bigfoot


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

Bigfoot=Livin' the Dream


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks Awesome:dribble:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Lancero-Nice meat--

Man I want Borh


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Livin Large at the Bigfoot house!!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I am so hungry now thank you so much!!!/Was it good?


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, we need to put a ban on you posting pics of your entrees at dinner time. It just ain't right! From now on you may only post said pics after midnight. Wait, scratch that. Seeing your juicy steaks will only create the craving for a midnight snack. Amended new rule, you may only post your BBQ pics between the hours of 5 am to 8 am. Then I'll be too groggy to drool. This ban shall only be lifted should you move to Houston and prepare these supper's for the H-Town crew!  (Oh yeah, nice pictures!)


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

That Lancero looks amazing...was it as good as some of the other vitolas. I don't know what looks better, the meat or the cigar. Bigfoot does it again.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Bigfoot could charge us like he was running a **** site...thanks for the reminder btw. I havn't made kabobs in a while!!! Think I will make some this weekend for sure, and I am gonna smoke the hell outa some stogies with my friend coming up for the weekend!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats how they roll at the Bigfoot house. Great Pic. Thanks for sharing


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

Whats the GREEN stuff below Your grill??? It's white under my grill. 

Must be nice to live someplace that doesn't have six months of winter!!


FN in MT


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice choices for dinner. And no better way to start the evening than with a tremendous Illusione!! No doubt it all looks as good as it tasted!!!!!!!!!!:dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Bigfoot your killing me I cant wait to get my hands an the Lancero!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, awesome meat and cigar! Lucky you!


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

dam I want one NOW....


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

MMMMMMM....Just the way I like em'. Not alot of veggies to get in the way of the tasty meat! Awesome smoke too


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

I envy big foot, the man eats and smokes like a king.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn. I still can't believe you had lobster while visiting New Orleans. I mean, who does that?

Nice kabobs man! Living the dream is right....


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Large and in charge for sure.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Dion,
There are two guys in Illinois that would KILL for that Lancero. Mitro and I Hint Hint. 

BigFoot You Lucky bastage


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Mmmm I love some Kabobs LOL


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

patefengreen said:


> Okay, we need to put a ban on you posting pics of your entrees at dinner time. It just ain't right! From now on you may only post said pics after midnight. Wait, scratch that. Seeing your juicy steaks will only create the craving for a midnight snack. Amended new rule, you may only post your BBQ pics between the hours of 5 am to 8 am. Then I'll be too groggy to drool. This ban shall only be lifted should you move to Houston and prepare these supper's for the H-Town crew!  (Oh yeah, nice pictures!)


That's funny Rhonda!! Only, I go to work early, so how about we move back the allowable hours to 0400-0600? That would make it easier for me.


----------

